# Tackling diabetes through football



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2011)

A FOOTBALL loving youngster is refusing to let a disease stand in his way as he gets set to take part in an international tournament. Frazer Biggs has been plucked from 150 hopefuls to represent England in the fifth International Football Cup Championship for Young Diabetics.

http://www.hartlepoolmail.co.uk/lif.../tackling_diabetes_through_football_1_3706369


----------

